# need some help with my new kitten plz



## raverminx (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello i got harvey on the 1st dec this year so hes almost 15 weeks old now, he is a gorgeous ragdoll. Anyway first few days were a bit up and down, he wouldnt use his litter tray but then he started using my other cats tray (which was fine as my my other cat doesnt mind)
He was doing fine, started to warm towards me and the other cat but then he had a terrible accident, he somehow jumped into a boiling hot bath (so hot it burnt my hands getting him out) it was touch and go for him, but he survived but had burnt his paws off and burnt his belly which then became infected. He has now pretty much recovered (thank god for cat insurance, its cost me LOADS) my problem is that he is having litter issues. He refused to use the litter tray probably because it hurt his paws and tummy when he jumped in.
I had loads of newspaper on the floor and he happily uses that. I have now got a small litter tray with newspaper and he will either wee or poo in there but not both. So today i got another small tray for him, again with newspaper. He uses one for poo and one for wee'ing. 
Its great that ive finally got him to use the trays, But i dont want two trays or have to use newspaper all the time. I did try to add a bit of litter to one of the trays and whilst i wasnt looking he did his bussiness on the floor instead 
When he is in the tray he starts digging, but if i add litter and get his paws to do the digging motion he jumps straight out. Any advice on how i can get him to use cat litter and also just the one tray? Im guessing patience is needed here?

The other thing.... he isnt very affectionate to me, he is playful and purrs when i stroke him but he doesnt want to be cuddled or sleep anywhere near me. 

I know that his accident has probably traumatic for him, and im probably being inpatient but any help would be great please.

thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor, poor kitten  I hope he is on the mend now and his paws are not too sore.
The litter issue - some cats do like to use a different tray for wees and poos. What litter are you using? I'd suggest looking for something really soft. There is a litter made from recycled paper - Yesterday's News - or you could use one of the plant fibre ones like Oko Plus or wood pellets.
The affection issue - that may just take a lot of time and patience but again not all cats enjoy cuddling


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I used to use Yesterdays News cat litter and although it is newspaper based,it is pellet form and quite hard.Morrisons or is it Sainsbury's do a paper based litter which is much softer.Poor little Raggie,I hope he is feeling much better,they really are so fearless,and in need of watching.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

How about starting with shredded paper for a few weeks then changing as his paws get better. How are his paws looking now poor puss


----------



## raverminx (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I did a bit of research and there is some kitten litter in pets at home that apprently works well. Going to pick some up today and see if he will use that. Ideally when he is fully litter trained i want him to use worlds best. My cats are indoor ones so i need to be able to keep the place smelling nice, which worlds best does!

His paws are fine now, hes up and running about and being cheeky! I honestly thought i was going to lose him and the vets wouldnt give me a direct answer when i asked if would make it. He is a litter fighter :biggrin: so yup hes well on the road to a full recovery! His burn and infection on his belly has healed nicely, just need the fur to grow back now. 

I even had to have time off work because i was so upset, and had to have sleeping tablets from the doctor. I know people say its only a cat, but to me he is part of my family and i dont see him as just a pet. My cats are my babies!!


----------

